# Good WMA for rabbits near Athens



## Muddy Water (Feb 2, 2017)

looking to make some stew. Don't have dogs so i'll be kicking brush piles. I see them out at redlands on occasion but if anyone could point me to a particularly good tract for rabbits out there i'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Rulo (Feb 2, 2017)

Do you hunt ducks?


----------



## Muddy Water (Feb 2, 2017)

not in particular. went out a couples days this season


----------



## 7mmMag (Feb 3, 2017)

I got some dogs. If you find a place I'll meet you.


----------

